# Maritime Boats



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Looking into purchasing one for fishing, IRB, RB, IRI, Back bays in OC, Susky Flats..any recommendations..re size..options..ob's..would prefer Honda / Yamaha..Tight lines to all! Murphman


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I think you are talking about Maritime skiff. They are nice boats, but way over priced for what they are. You are buying the owners reputation since they used to work for Boston Whaler. These are rolled gunnel boats that lack storage space and are very spartan. I like the patriot myself, the cabin below the console is a great idea. I saw one out at Massey's Canyon tuna fishing a few weeks ago. These boats get great fuel economy because they weigh so little. Very nice boats over all, but I think you pay more than it is worth. I'd look at a May Craft or Carolina Skiff instead. The construction is comparable, but the price is way better. The only thing these other two manufacturers lack is that unique M skiff enclosure over the console on some models and the small cabin below the console on the larger models(this cabin is too small to be functional anyway).

I'd check out www.edsmarinesuperstore.com for the best deals on carolina skiff or may craft. I really like the 1800 maycraft, you can get it with a 90hp four stroke and trailer for 11-12 grand! I've heard nothing but good things about maycraft.


----------

